# [python] Problemas al actualizar

## Jack Krauser

Buenas con todos.

Queriendo realizar la actualización me topé con el siguiente problema:

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-54.2.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/cheetah3-3.2.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.37.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/jinja-2.11.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/lxml-4.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="threads -doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/markdown-3.3.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/cython-0.29.22:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -emacs -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgusb-0.3.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection vala -gtk-doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

                                                                                         

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-util/scons-4.1.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/psutil-5.7.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/lxml-4.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="threads -doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/markupsafe-1.1.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pycairo-1.20.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

dev-python/certifi:0

  (dev-python/certifi-10001-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-54.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

dev-python/setuptools_scm:0

  (dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/setuptools_scm[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-54.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

dev-python/psutil:0

  (dev-python/psutil-5.7.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/psutil[python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-db/mongodb-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="ssl tools -debug -kerberos -lto -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

                                                                                     

dev-python/cython:0

  (dev-python/cython-0.29.22:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -emacs -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/cython[-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_targets_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pyyaml-5.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="libyaml -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                       

    dev-python/cython[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/lxml-4.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="threads -doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

dev-python/pygobject:3

  (dev-python/pygobject-3.38.0:3/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="cairo -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/pygobject:3[python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (net-misc/networkmanager-1.28.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="bluetooth introspection modemmanager ncurses nss policykit ppp systemd wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd -elogind -gnutls -iwd -ofono -ovs -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

                                                                                          

dev-python/pycairo:0

  (dev-python/pycairo-1.20.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    >=dev-python/pycairo-1.11.1[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.38.0:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    dev-python/pycairo[python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.20.5:5/5::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug" ABI_X86="(64)"

                                                                                      

dev-python/jinja:0

  (dev-python/jinja-2.11.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/jinja[python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20201103:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="nullok passwdqc sha512 systemd -caps -debug -elogind -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -pwhistory -pwquality -securetty (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64)"

                                                                                    

dev-python/markupsafe:0

  (dev-python/markupsafe-1.1.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7 -python3_9" conflicts with

    dev-python/markupsafe[python_targets_python3_8(-),python_targets_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/jinja-2.11.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) -python3_7"
```

Tengo conflictos con algunos paquetes y no sé cómo resolverlos. Por favor, les agradecería mucho que me puedan echar una mano   :Smile: 

Gracias de antemano

----------

## carlos plaza

Quisas te ayude

 *Quote:*   

> 2021-05-05-python3-9
> 
>   Title                     Python 3.9 to become the default on 2021-06-01
> 
>   Author                    Michał Górny <mgorny@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

----------

## Jack Krauser

Voy a probar a ver cómo me va. Muchas gracias amigo  :Smile: 

----------

## chrootman

También pasé por eso, esto tengo en  /etc/portage/package.use/usevars, si no es suficiente puedo postear otro más actualizado porque no estoy en gentoo en este momento, se supone que lo tienes que cambiar a como configuraste  python_targets_python3_X y python_single_target_python3_X. Se supone que temporalmente package.use debe seguir con el anterior en el upgrade, eso también lo hice en su momento leyendo las news.

```
>=sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20200519 initramfs

>=sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20200520_p20200601 initramfs

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.8-r1 systemd ipv6 libglvnd systemd udev xorg -elogind 

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.18 X -elogind systemd 

>=sys-auth/polkit-0.116-r1 gtk introspection nls pam systemd -consolekit -elogind  

>=sys-auth/pambase-20190402 cracklib -elogind nullok sha512 systemd -consolekit -debug -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc -securetty

>=gnome-base/gvfs-1.42.2::gentoo cdda -elogind http policykit systemd udev udisks

>=sys-fs/udisks-2.8.4::gentoo acl -elogind introspection nls systemd 

>=sys-apps/systemd-244.3 policykit

sys-apps/systemd -sysv-utils

sys-apps/openrc -netifrc

dev-python/pygobject -python_targets_python2_7

dev-lang/python gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl xml system-icu sqlite           

xfce-base/thunar pcre trash-panel-plugin -libnotify udisks

>=media-libs/libpng-1.6.37 apng

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.7.0-r1 postproc

>=dev-db/sqlite-3.32.3 secure-delete

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.1::pg_overlay vala -introspection

>=media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5 gnome gtk gtk3 sound udev alsa -gstreamer -oss -pulseaudio -tdb

sys-fs/ntfs3g suid

>=net-print/samsung-unified-driver-1.00.39 cups -scanner

>=app-office/libreoffice-6.4.3.2 java 

>=x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.3_p20200220-r1 gnome dbus

>=dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1 dbus

>=dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.15.1 qml

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.10-r3 icu

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.9.0 svc

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2 minizip

>=app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r3 gnome-keyring

>=app-text/poppler-20.10.0 cairo

virtual/notification-daemon -gnome -kde

>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.32-r1 abi_x86_32

>=app-editors/pluma-1.24.1 introspection -spell -test -python_single_target_python3_8 -python_single_target_python3_6 python_targets_python3_7  

>=app-office/libreoffice-6.4.6.2-r2 base branding cups dbus gtk java mariadb -accessibility -bluetooth -coinmp -debug -eds firebird -googledrive -gstreamer -kde -ldap -odk -pdfimport -postgres -test python_single_target_python3_7 -python_single_target_python3_6 -python_single_target_python3_8 -python_single_target_python3_8

>=dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.1 gui ssl svg webkit widgets -bluetooth -dbus -debug -declarative -designer -examples -gles2-only -help -location -multimedia -network -networkauth -opengl -positioning -printsupport -sensors -serialport -sql -testlib -webchannel -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns python_targets_python3_7 -python_targets_python3_6 -python_targets_python3_8 -python_targets_python3_9 network printsupport

>=app-text/calibre-5.13.0 udisks -ios -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: python3_6 python3_7

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_6

sys-apps/systemd policykit apparmor

sys-libs/libseccomp static-libs

sys-fs/squashfs-tools lzma lzo
```

Si eso no ayuda, tal vez esto.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1133589.html

----------

## chrootman

/etc/portage/package.use/usevars

```
# primer upgrade

#*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_6 python3_9

#*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_6 

# segundo upgrade

#*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_6 python3_9

#*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_9 

# tercer upgrade

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_9

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_9 

>=sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20200519 initramfs

>=sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20200520_p20200601 initramfs

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.8-r1 systemd ipv6 libglvnd systemd udev xorg elogind 

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.18 X elogind systemd 

>=sys-auth/polkit-0.116-r1 gtk introspection nls pam systemd consolekit elogind  

>=sys-auth/pambase-20190402 cracklib elogind nullok sha512 systemd consolekit -debug -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc -securetty

>=gnome-base/gvfs-1.42.2::gentoo cdda elogind http policykit systemd udev udisks

>=sys-fs/udisks-2.8.4::gentoo acl elogind introspection nls systemd 

>=sys-apps/systemd-244.3 policykit apparmor

sys-libs/libseccomp static-libs

sys-apps/systemd -sysv-utils

sys-apps/openrc -netifrc

dev-python/pygobject -python_targets_python2_7

dev-lang/python gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl xml system-icu sqlite           

xfce-base/thunar pcre trash-panel-plugin -libnotify udisks

>=media-libs/libpng-1.6.37 apng

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.7.0-r1 postproc

>=dev-db/sqlite-3.32.3 secure-delete

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.1::pg_overlay vala -introspection

>=media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5 gnome gtk gtk3 sound udev alsa -gstreamer -oss -pulseaudio -tdb

sys-fs/ntfs3g suid

>=net-print/samsung-unified-driver-1.00.39 cups -scanner

>=app-office/libreoffice-6.4.3.2 java 

>=x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.3_p20200220-r1 gnome dbus

>=dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1 dbus

>=dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.15.1 qml

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.10-r3 icu

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.9.0 svc

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2 minizip

>=app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r3 gnome-keyring

>=app-text/poppler-20.10.0 cairo

virtual/notification-daemon -gnome -kde

>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.32-r1 abi_x86_32

>=app-editors/pluma-1.24.1 introspection -spell -test -python_single_target_python3_8 -python_single_target_python3_6 python_targets_python3_7  

>=app-office/libreoffice-6.4.6.2-r2 base branding cups dbus gtk java mariadb -accessibility -bluetooth -coinmp -debug -eds firebird -googledrive -gstreamer -kde -ldap -odk -pdfimport -postgres -test python_single_target_python3_7 -python_single_target_python3_6 -python_single_target_python3_8 -python_single_target_python3_8

>=dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.1 gui ssl svg webkit widgets -bluetooth -dbus -debug -declarative -designer -examples -gles2-only -help -location -multimedia -network -networkauth -opengl -positioning -printsupport -sensors -serialport -sql -testlib -webchannel -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns python_targets_python3_7 -python_targets_python3_6 -python_targets_python3_8 -python_targets_python3_9 network printsupport

>=app-text/calibre-5.13.0 udisks -ios -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=x11-libs/libICE-1.0.10 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.3 abi_x86_32

>=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2 X glib opengl svg introspection abi_x86_32 classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 radeon llvm zstd

x11-libs/libXext abi_x86_32 X introspection

>=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8 abi_x86_32 X introspection glib opengl svg

>=media-libs/libpng-1.4 abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/libpng-1.2.51 X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting png abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/libpng-1.6.10 X glib opengl svg abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4 abi_x86_32 introspection

>=x11-libs/cairo-1.14 X introspection abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXi abi_x86_32 introspection

>=x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2 abi_x86_32 introspection

>=x11-libs/libXi-1.3 abi_x86_32 introspection

>=dev-libs/lzo-2.06-r1 abi_x86_32 X glib opengl svg

>=x11-libs/pixman-0.32.4 abi_x86_32 X glib opengl svg 

virtual/libintl abi_x86_32 introspection

=virtual/libintl-0-r2 abi_x86_32 dbus mime xattr

>=virtual/libintl-0-r1 abi_x86_32 nls

virtual/libcrypt abi_x86_32 berkdb filecaps

=virtual/libcrypt-1-r1 abi_x86_32 berkdb filecaps

=virtual/jpeg-100 abi_x86_32 introspection jpeg

virtual/jpeg abi_x86_32 introspection jpeg

=virtual/libelf-3 abi_x86_32  classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm zstd

=virtual/libiconv-0-r2 abi_x86_32 dbus mime xattr

>=virtual/libiconv-0-r1 abi_x86_32 dbus mime xattr

sys-fs/squashfs-tools lzma lzo

>=net-im/pidgin-2.14.3-r1 python_single_target_python3_7 -python_single_target_python3_8 -python_single_target_python3_9 networkmanager dbus

>=x11-misc/slim-1.3.6-r5 pam branding 

>=app-admin/system-config-printer-1.5.15 -gnome-keyring -policykit -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=app-editors/gedit-40.1 python -gtk-doc -spell -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=app-portage/unsymlink-lib-20 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r5 introspection -debug -ldap -policykit -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=gnome-extra/gnome-tweaks-40.0 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=net-im/pidgin-2.14.5 dbus gstreamer gtk ncurses networkmanager nls perl xscreensaver -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=net-irc/weechat-3.1 alias buflist charset exec fifo fset irc logger nls perl python relay scripts spell trigger xfer -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=sys-apps/bleachbit-4.2.0 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.68.0 -doctool -gtk-doc -test -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.68.3 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=dev-util/glib-utils-2.68.3 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=dev-util/itstool-2.0.6-r1 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=sys-libs/libblockdev-2.25 cryptsetup tools -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.16.2 xklavier -colord -libcanberra -libnotify -upower -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=app-text/asciidoc-9.0.5-r1 -doc -test -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=net-libs/gupnp-1.2.7 introspection networkmanager -connman -gtk-doc -vala -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=gnome-base/gnome-shell-40.2 browser-extension ibus networkmanager systemd -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=gnome-extra/chrome-gnome-shell-10-r4 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=net-fs/samba-4.14.5 acl client pam regedit system-mitkrb5 systemd -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=sys-libs/ldb-2.3.0 ldap lmdb -doc -python -test -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9 

>=sys-libs/talloc-2.3.2 python -compat -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=sys-libs/tdb-1.4.3 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=sys-libs/tevent-0.10.2 -python -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=net-fs/cifs-utils-6.12 acl ads caps pam systemd -creds -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=app-text/yelp-tools-40.0 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=media-gfx/fontforge-20201107 X gtk python readline unicode -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=sys-devel/clang-11.1.0 static-analyzer -debug -default-compiler-rt -default-libcxx -default-lld -doc -test -xml -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=gnome-extra/cinnamon-5.0.2 gstreamer networkmanager nls -gtk-doc abi_x86_64 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.21-r3 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=gnome-extra/cinnamon-screensaver-5.0.4 systemd -xinerama -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=gnome-extra/nemo-5.0.1 nls -doc -exif (-selinux) -test -tracker -xmp -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9

>=dev-util/gtk-doc-1.33.2 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9
```

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask 

```
#=virtual/libudev-232-r2 ~amd64 

#=sys-fs/eudev-3.2.9 ~amd64 

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.28.3::gentoo

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

>=media-libs/harfbuzz-2.6.7 icu

# required by dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.2::gentoo

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpcre2-10.34 pcre16

# required by x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.3_p20200220::gentoo

# required by net-print/cups-2.3.3-r1::gentoo[X]

# required by app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.50::gentoo[cups]

# required by net-print/cups-filters-1.27.4::gentoo[postscript]

>=app-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r3 text

# required by net-print/cups-filters-1.27.4::gentoo[postscript]

# required by net-print/cups-2.3.3-r1::gentoo

# required by www-client/google-chrome-84.0.4147.105::gentoo

# required by www-client/google-chrome (argument)

>=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.50 cups

# required by media-sound/gnome-music-3.34.6::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.34.4::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.34.4::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.3.11 tracker

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.34.5-r1::gentoo[cups]

# required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.34.1::gentoo[gnome]

# required by media-sound/gnome-music-3.34.6::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.34.4::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.34.4::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=net-print/cups-2.3.3-r1 dbus

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.34.5-r1::gentoo[cups]

# required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.34.1::gentoo[gnome]

# required by media-sound/gnome-music-3.34.6::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.34.4::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.34.4::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=net-fs/samba-4.11.11 client

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-desktop-4.4.1::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-desktop (argument)

>=dev-libs/glib-2.62.6 dbus

# required by media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0::gentoo[alsa-plugin,alsa]

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-desktop-4.4.1::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-desktop (argument)

>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2 pulseaudio

# required by net-misc/networkmanager-1.18.6::gentoo[wifi,-iwd]

# required by xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager-1.6.6::gentoo[networkmanager]

# required by xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager (argument)

>=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2 dbus

# required by app-office/libreoffice-6.4.3.2::gentoo

# required by app-office/libreoffice (argument)

>=dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.29 nss

# required by xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.15.4::gentoo

# required by xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.16_pre1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libdbusmenu-16.04.0-r1 gtk3

# 

>=dev-libs/libdbusmenu-16.04.0-r1 -abi_x86_32

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.20.2-r2 -abi_x86_32

# 

>=media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5 -abi_x86_32

# required by www-client/firefox-81.0.1-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

#>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.32-r1:2 -abi_x86_32

# required by x11-themes/gtk-engines-adwaita-3.28::gentoo

>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.32-r1:2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-gfx/gimp-2.10.22::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/gimp (argument)

>=media-libs/gegl-0.4.26 cairo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.36.1::gentoo[systemd]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-session-3.36.0-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.3::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.36.5::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/chrome-gnome-shell-10-r4::gentoo

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.20 user-session

# required by media-video/openshot-2.5.1::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_7]

# required by media-video/openshot (argument)

>=dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.1 webkit widgets gui svg

# required by media-libs/libopenshot-0.2.5::gentoo

# required by media-video/openshot-2.5.1::gentoo

# required by media-video/openshot (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.15.1 widgets

# required by media-libs/libopenshot-0.2.5::gentoo

# required by media-video/openshot-2.5.1::gentoo

# required by media-video/openshot (argument)

>=media-video/ffmpeg-4.3.1 mp3 vpx xvid theora x264

# required by dev-python/pyzmq-19.0.2::gentoo[-test]

# required by media-video/openshot-2.5.1::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_7]

# required by media-video/openshot (argument)

>=net-libs/zeromq-4.3.3 drafts

# required by dev-libs/libappindicator-12.10.0-r301::gentoo

# required by media-video/kazam-1.4.5::jorgicio

# required by media-video/kazam (argument)

>=dev-libs/libdbusmenu-16.04.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.11.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/phonon-4.11.1-r1::gentoo[vlc]

# required by media-video/subtitlecomposer-0.7.0::gentoo

# required by media-video/subtitlecomposer (argument)

>=media-video/vlc-3.0.11.1 vorbis dbus ogg

# required by kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.75.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.75.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-5.75.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kio-5.75.0-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kinit-5.75.0::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/kded-5.75.0::gentoo

>=dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.1-r1 icu

# required by media-video/aegisub-3.2.2_p20160518-r4::gentoo

# required by aegisub (argument)

>=x11-libs/wxGTK-3.0.4-r2:3.0 opengl

# required by media-video/aegisub-3.2.2_p20160518-r4::gentoo

# required by aegisub (argument)

>=dev-lang/luajit-2.0.5-r2 lua52compat

# required by media-video/aegisub-3.2.2_p20160518-r4::gentoo

# required by aegisub (argument)

>=dev-libs/boost-1.74.0-r1 icu

# required by app-text/calibre-4.23.0::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre (argument)

>=app-text/poppler-20.10.0 qt5

# required by app-text/calibre-4.23.0::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1-r1 jpeg

# required by dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.1::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-4.23.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_7]

# required by app-text/calibre (argument)

>=dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.1 webchannel

# required by dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.1::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-4.23.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_7]

# required by app-text/calibre (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.1 widgets

# required by dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.1::gentoo

>=dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1-r1 wayland egl

# required by net-im/telegram-desktop-2.2.0-r1::gentoo

# required by net-im/telegram-desktop (argument)

>=media-libs/openal-1.20.1 alsa

# required by net-im/telegram-desktop-2.2.0-r1::gentoo

# required by net-im/telegram-desktop (argument)

>=media-video/ffmpeg-4.3.1 alsa opus

# required by net-im/telegram-desktop-2.2.0-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by net-im/telegram-desktop (argument)

>=x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.40.0 jpeg

# required by media-libs/tg_owt-0_pre20210309-r1::gentoo[-pulseaudio]

# required by media-libs/libtgvoip-2.4.4_p20210302::gentoo[dsp]

# required by net-im/telegram-desktop-2.7.1-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-sound/apulse-0.1.13 sdk

# required by media-libs/libopenshot-0.2.5-r1::gentoo

# required by media-video/openshot-2.5.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-video/ffmpeg-4.3.2 vorbis

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/power_assert-2.0.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=dev-ruby/rbs-1.1.1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/rexml-3.2.5 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.4.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.15 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.5.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rbs-1.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=virtual/rubygems-16 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rbs-1.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.14 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.38.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=dev-libs/glib-2.66.7 abi_x86_32

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.3::gentoo

# required by app-i18n/ibus-1.5.23::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.38.5::gentoo[ibus]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.10-r5 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.42.4 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.4::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo[X]

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.7.0 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXi-1.7.10::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.38.0::gentoo[X]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.3-r3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.42.4-r2::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/harfbuzz-2.8.0::gentoo[icu]

# required by media-gfx/gimp-2.10.22-r2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/icu-68.2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/libpng-1.6.37-r2::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.42.4::gentoo

# required by media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r8::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-4.23.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r4 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/fribidi-1.0.10 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r4::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/freetype-2.10.4 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r4::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-desktop-4.8.1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.35.2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r4::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.35.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.14::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r4::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.9-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.110::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/expat-2.3.0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.36.2 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.110::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.12.20-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/libepoxy-1.5.5 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo[X]

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.38.0 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.26::gentoo[X]

# required by gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.38.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/mesa-21.0.1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.38.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.38.0 abi_x86_32

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.38.0::gentoo[X]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.3-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-21.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1::gentoo

# required by app-admin/testdisk-7.1::gentoo[-static,qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.104 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-21.0.1::gentoo[X]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1::gentoo

# required by app-admin/testdisk-7.1::gentoo[-static,qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.3-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-21.0.1::gentoo[zstd]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1::gentoo

# required by app-admin/testdisk-7.1::gentoo[-static,qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=app-arch/zstd-1.4.9 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-21.0.1::gentoo[-opencl,video_cards_radeon,llvm,gallium,-video_cards_radeonsi,-video_cards_r600]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1::gentoo

# required by app-admin/testdisk-7.1::gentoo[-static,qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-devel/llvm-11.1.0 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-devel/llvm-11.1.0::gentoo[ncurses]

# required by dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.9.0::gentoo

# required by dev-libs/gjs-1.68.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=sys-libs/ncurses-6.2_p20210123 abi_x86_32

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/apsw-3.32.2_p1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/beautifulsoup-4.9.3 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/chardet-4.0.0 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/cssselect-1.1.0-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/css-parser-1.0.4-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.16-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/dnspython-2.1.0 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/feedparser-6.0.2 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/html2text-2020.1.16-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/html5-parser-0.4.9 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/html5-parser-0.4.9::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/lxml-4.6.3 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/markdown-3.3.4 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/mechanize-0.4.5 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/msgpack-1.0.2 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/netifaces-0.10.9 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/pillow-8.2.0 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/psutil-5.7.3 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/pychm-0.8.6 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/pygments-2.8.1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/python-dateutil-2.8.1-r2 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.2::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.2 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.2 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/regex-2021.4.4 python_targets_python3_9

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/zeroconf-0.29.0 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/apsw-3.32.2_p1::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/setuptools-54.2.0 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.2::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/sip-4.19.25 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/zeroconf-0.29.0::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/ifaddr-0.1.7 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.2::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/PyQt5-sip-4.19.25 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/pillow-8.2.0::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/olefile-0.46-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/msgpack-1.0.2::gentoo[-python_targets_python3_8,native-extensions,python_targets_python3_7,python_targets_python3_9]

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/cython-0.29.22 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/mechanize-0.4.5::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/html5lib-1.1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/feedparser-6.0.2::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/sgmllib3k-1.0.0 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/dnspython-2.1.0::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/cryptography-3.4.7 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/dnspython-2.1.0::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/idna-3.1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/cryptography-3.4.7::gentoo[-python_targets_python3_8,python_targets_python3_7,python_targets_python3_9]

# required by dev-python/dnspython-2.1.0::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/cffi-1.14.5 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/cffi-1.14.5::gentoo

# required by virtual/python-cffi-1::gentoo[-python_targets_python3_8,python_targets_python3_7,-python_targets_python3_9]

# required by dev-python/pycryptodome-3.10.1::gentoo

# required by net-misc/youtube-dl-2021.04.01::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-python/cffi-1.14.5::gentoo

# required by virtual/python-cffi-1::gentoo[-python_targets_python3_8,python_targets_python3_7,-python_targets_python3_9]

# required by dev-python/pycryptodome-3.10.1::gentoo

# required by net-misc/youtube-dl-2021.04.01::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/ply-3.11-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.3::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.3::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.14::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.30.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.14::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.30.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=virtual/ruby-ssl-11 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by virtual/jpeg-100::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.42.4::gentoo

# required by media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r8::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-2.0.6 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/libelf-3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-21.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r2::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.2-r1::gentoo

# required by app-admin/testdisk-7.1::gentoo[-static,qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/elfutils-0.183 abi_x86_32

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.3::gentoo

# required by app-i18n/ibus-1.5.23::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.38.5::gentoo[ibus]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=virtual/rust-1.51.0 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-python/setuptools-54.2.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/m2crypto-0.37.1::gentoo

# required by net-wireless/crda-4.14::gentoo

# required by net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by net-misc/networkmanager-1.30.2::gentoo[wifi,-iwd]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.38.1::gentoo[networkmanager]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-session-3.38.0-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/chrome-gnome-shell-10-r4::gentoo

>=dev-python/certifi-10001-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/setuptools-54.2.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/m2crypto-0.37.1::gentoo

# required by net-wireless/crda-4.14::gentoo

# required by net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2::gentoo

# required by net-misc/networkmanager-1.30.2::gentoo[wifi,-iwd]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.38.1::gentoo[networkmanager]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-session-3.38.0-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/chrome-gnome-shell-10-r4::gentoo

>=dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.0.1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/html5lib-1.1::gentoo

# required by dev-python/mechanize-0.4.5::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/six-1.15.0-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/beautifulsoup-4.9.3::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/soupsieve-2.2.1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by dev-python/html5lib-1.1::gentoo

# required by dev-python/mechanize-0.4.5::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-python/webencodings-0.5.1-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by virtual/rust-1.51.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.3::gentoo

# required by app-i18n/ibus-1.5.23::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.38.5::gentoo[ibus]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=dev-lang/rust-1.51.0 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-python/dnspython-2.1.0::gentoo

# required by app-text/calibre-5.13.0::gentoo[python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-python/idna-2.10-r1 python_targets_python3_9

# required by net-dns/libidn2-2.3.0::gentoo

# required by sys-libs/glibc-2.32-r2::gentoo

# required by virtual/libc-1-r1::gentoo

# required by @system (argument)

>=dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.10-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-apps/systemd-246-r2::gentoo

# required by sys-process/procps-3.3.17::gentoo[systemd]

# required by @system (argument)

>=sys-libs/libcap-2.49 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-apps/systemd-246-r2::gentoo[gcrypt]

# required by sys-process/procps-3.3.17::gentoo[systemd]

# required by @system (argument)

>=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.9.2 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-apps/systemd-246-r2::gentoo[lz4]

# required by sys-process/procps-3.3.17::gentoo[systemd]

# required by @system (argument)

>=app-arch/lz4-1.9.3 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-apps/systemd-246-r2::gentoo

# required by sys-process/procps-3.3.17::gentoo[systemd]

# required by @system (argument)

>=sys-libs/pam-1.5.1 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-libs/pam-1.5.1::gentoo[berkdb]

# required by net-misc/openssh-8.5_p1-r1::gentoo[pam]

# required by app-backup/rsnapshot-1.4.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-libs/db-6.0.35-r3 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.9.2::gentoo

# required by app-crypt/libsecret-0.20.4::gentoo[crypt]

# required by app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.1-r1::gentoo[gnome-keyring]

# required by app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.27::gentoo

# required by app-portage/gemato-16.2::gentoo[gpg]

# required by sys-apps/portage-3.0.18::gentoo[rsync-verify,-build]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.42 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-apps/acl-2.2.53-r1::gentoo

# required by sys-apps/coreutils-8.32-r1::gentoo[-static,acl]

# required by app-admin/eselect-1.4.17::gentoo

# required by app-eselect/eselect-ruby-20191222::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.2.0::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4::gentoo[doc,ruby_targets_ruby27]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.2::gentoo

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.28.4::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-apps/attr-2.5.1 abi_x86_32

# required by net-libs/gnutls-3.6.15::gentoo

# required by app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.27::gentoo[ssl]

# required by app-crypt/gcr-3.38.1::gentoo

# required by app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.1-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.36.0::gentoo

# required by app-crypt/libsecret-0.20.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.36.5::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.36.5::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.3::gentoo

>=dev-libs/gmp-6.2.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/acl-0-r2::gentoo

# required by net-misc/rsync-3.2.3-r2::gentoo[acl]

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-apps/acl-2.3.1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-desktop-4.6.4::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-apps/systemd-248 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.13-r2::gentoo

# required by sys-apps/groff-1.22.4::gentoo[X]

# required by sys-apps/man-db-2.9.3::gentoo

# required by virtual/man-0-r3::gentoo

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXt-1.2.1 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/boost-1.74.0-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/podofo-build-0.9.6::gentoo[boost]

# required by app-text/calibre-4.23.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=app-arch/bzip2-1.0.8-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.42.4-r2::gentoo

# required by app-admin/system-config-printer-1.5.15::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.38.5::gentoo[cups]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

>=media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.1-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by net-misc/networkmanager-1.30.2::gentoo[ppp]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.38.1::gentoo[networkmanager]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-session-3.38.0-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/chrome-gnome-shell-10-r4::gentoo

>=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.9-r2 ipv6

# required by app-emulation/snapd-2.48::gentoo[systemd]

# required by snapd (argument)

>=sys-apps/systemd-248 cgroup-hybrid

# required by app-editors/gedit-40.1::gentoo[-python_single_target_python3_8,python,python_single_target_python3_9]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpeas-1.30.0 python_single_target_python3_9

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-5.0.2::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon (argument)

>=x11-libs/xapps-2.2.1 introspection

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-settings-daemon-5.0.1::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-5.0.2::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon (argument)

>=media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5 pulseaudio

# required by media-gfx/gnome-photos-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-40.0::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-40.0::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=media-libs/gegl-0.4.30 raw

# required by media-gfx/gnome-photos-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-40.0::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-40.0::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=dev-libs/libgdata-0.18.1 gnome-online-accounts vala

# required by media-video/cheese-3.38.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-40.0::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.16.3 theora

# required by gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=dev-libs/folks-0.15.2 eds

# required by dev-libs/folks-0.15.2::gentoo[eds]

# required by gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.40.2 vala

# required by gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.40.2::gentoo[vala]

# required by mail-client/evolution-3.40.2::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-40.0::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=dev-libs/libical-3.0.10 vala

# required by media-libs/clutter-1.26.4::gentoo[egl]

# required by app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.21-r3::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-screensaver-5.0.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/cinnamon-5.0.2::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/cogl-1.22.8 gles2

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.32.1::gentoo[gles2-only,gstreamer]

# required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-40.0::gentoo[gnome-online-accounts]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-40.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-40.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.16.3 gles2
```

----------

